# Orlit Concrete Houses



## Joanne (29 Nov 2005)

I noticed a house for sale, and it appeared to be well under normal market price.

When I telephoned about it I was informed it was an "Orlit" concrete house.  I'm not sure if this is the correct spelling...

I was informed that it would only be possible to obtain a 70% mortgage on it.

Does anyone know anything about 'Orlit' houses, and what the implications are of it being this type of house? Why is it only possible to obtain a 70% mortgage - do the houses decay quicker than standard build houses?


----------



## xeresod (29 Nov 2005)

Orlit houses are made of precast reinforced concrete (PRC). Over time, PRC deteriorates, particularly at construction joints and junctions between components, with a gradual reduction in structural effectiveness. Also, this material often suffers from inadequate overall thermal insulation, as well as thermal bridging and subsequent condensation problems. In Scotland, the Orlit house type was designated as defective under the Housing Defects Act 1984. Most of them were built in the UK during the 40's and 50's postwar period as a quick and cheap solution but the majority have needed major repair work or have been demolished since. Most UK lenders won't give any form of mortgage for them at all, so you're lucky to be able get 70% here, but I'd recommend to forget about the house entirely and look for something else. If you really want to go for that house, make sure you engage a good surveyor who is very familiar with these house types before you decide.


----------



## Joanne (29 Nov 2005)

Thanks xeresod for the info.

I had a feeling they weren't good.  I remember hearing something about them before somewhere.  The auctioneer said it might be possible to obtain a 70% mortgage, I haven't checked myself - but after reading what you posted I'd be surprised if it would be possible to obtain a mortgage on such a house at all!!

I think I'll just forget about that house...


----------



## Alba Longa (29 Nov 2005)

Do you know of any builders in Ireland who construct houses with steel reinforced concrete structures as built here in Italy?  The structures are not prefabricated, but built there on the site and the result is excellent.


----------



## Marie (29 Nov 2005)

Alba - there's a programme on Channel 4 at 9.00pm GMT called "Grand Designs" with Kevin Macloud.  A couple of weeks ago it featured a couple building a house outside Belfast using that method.  They slotted preformed slabs into a gridwork of steel runners at ground level, then block-filled the steel frame of the entire building which (presumably) was bolted and/or welded together.  You can get details of materials and processes on Channel 4 website.


----------



## extopia (29 Nov 2005)

Saw that programme, but I would imagine that Belfast house was built to a far higher standard than the kind of house we are talking about. Particularly in regard to insulation.


----------

